# Is a PC Repair business needed in Chapala ?



## farmerdeej (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey - thinking about moving to Chapala an starting a housecall PC repair business for the expats there.
Is this a needed service there ?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sure you'd get some business but I doubt enough to live on. A few locals provide that service. You also have to weigh the cost and time involved in running a legal business in Mexico. Don't give up your day job!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You would need the premission of Immigration, as you know, and that would be unlikely to be given for an expat to compete with the many local Mexicans who already provide that service. There are several in the area and I don't see a need for more. Most are bilingual and can deal with both English and Spanish keyboards, software and operating systems. Guadalajara has a huge computer center, comprising more than a block of multi-story buildings. Remember, it is known as 'the Silicon Valley of Mexico', so there is plenty of talent here. You would starve.


----------



## farmerdeej (Mar 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You would need the premission of Immigration, as you know, and that would be unlikely to be given for an expat to compete with the many local Mexicans who already provide that service. There are several in the area and I don't see a need for more. Most are bilingual and can deal with both English and Spanish keyboards, software and operating systems. Guadalajara has a huge computer center, comprising more than a block of multi-story buildings. Remember, it is known as 'the Silicon Valley of Mexico', so there is plenty of talent here. You would starve.


Thanks ****** - actually I thought that it was like Costa Rica where if you ran your own business(worked for youself) that you did not have to have a work permit. I am just learning about Chapala. Not making any firm plans or anything just some thinking out loud about supplementing my income if I retire there.


----------



## MtnWoman (Apr 6, 2010)

As RV said, there are already many people of varying ability working in the Lake Chapala area. A common topic of discussion is "who is your computer guy?" 

I would suggest researching some of the smaller ex-pat communities where there might well be more need and less competition.


----------

